# dyndns



## AZUBI09 (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

und zwar ich will übers Internet auf meinen Rechner zugreifen können auf dem soll dan mal Apche laufen als Webserver.

ich hab ne dynamische Ip  also hab ich mir nen Acount gemacht bei dyndns hab mir das Tool runtergeladen das die Ip updaten alles wunerbar.
wenn ich jetzt an einem Computer im Netzwerk den Link eingeb komm ich auf die Konfiguration des Routers, aber von einem Computer auserhalb des Netzwerkes wird nichts gefunden also folgende fragen.

1. : wie ändere ich das der Zugriff auf den Apache weitergeleitet wird stats in die Router konfiguration
2. : wie bekomme ich das Ding ins Netz online?

Danke!


----------



## chmee (22. Dezember 2009)

1. Remotekonfiguration des Routers abschalten (macht man eh nicht+Sicherheitsloch)
2. Portweiterleitung Port 80 oder 8080 auf die interne statische IP des "Servers"

mfg chmee


----------



## AZUBI09 (22. Dezember 2009)

zu 1. wie schlte ich die Remoteuntersützung aus?
kann die auch anders heißen?


----------



## chmee (22. Dezember 2009)

Bitte mitdenken und den Namen des Routers nennen, sonst wird das ein langes Frage&Antwortspiel!

mfg chmee


----------



## AZUBI09 (22. Dezember 2009)

ist nen Acror WLan 100
hab eben was mit Fernverwaltung umgestellt jetzt hab ich zwar noch internetzugriff aber komme garnichtmehr in die konfig des routers rein


----------



## chmee (22. Dezember 2009)

Handbuch Arcor Wlan 100 (baugleich Zyxel Prestige P660HW-67) - Fernverwaltung ist untergliedert ( siehe Hier) in die Bereiche derjenigen, die dürfen und die welche es nicht dürfen. Zudem hat Dein Modem einen dyndns-Client eingebaut.

Bild 1 - Fernverwaltung und Bild 2 - DynDNS-Client

Nachdem Du Dich jetzt scheinbar selbst ausgeschlossen hast, wirst Du wohl das Modem per Hardware-Reset in den Grundzustand bringen müssen. Rückseite Knopf zwischen Strom und LAN mind. 7 Sekunden drücken.

mfg chmee


----------



## AZUBI09 (22. Dezember 2009)

ne hab nen Fehler gemacht funktioniert jetzt wieder alles.
so hab das genau so eingestellt wie auf dem Bilder 
ABER:
ich komm von extern immer noch nicht drauf.


----------



## AZUBI09 (22. Dezember 2009)

so nochmal nen update: 
soryy wenn ich nerv 
also ich komm jetzt von extern drauf ;-)
nur frägt er dann immer noch nach dem Passwort für die Router konfi
muss ich vllt was am Apche umstellen?


----------



## chmee (22. Dezember 2009)

Wenn die Routerkonfiguration anspringt, ist immer noch etwas falsch, denn dann wird nicht weitergeleitet zum Apache-Rechner. Portweiterleitung oder VirtualServer suchen..

mfg chmee


----------

